# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Prof. Dr. Martin Schostak, Direktor der Magdeburger Universitätsklinik

## Willi-39

Über die hier oft besprochenen verschiedenen Therapien finde ich einen Artikel in der Magdeburger Volksstimme. 

*Prostatakrebs - Neue Therapien - vom 17.08.2017 - Von Uwe Seidenfaden* 

"Mit den Einsatzmöglichkeiten, den Nutzen und Risiken Fokaler Therapien befasst sich in der Deutschen Urologischen Gesellschaft eine Fachgruppe unter Leitung von Prof. Dr. Martin Schostak, Direktor der Magdeburger Universitätsklinik für Urologie und Kinderurologie. In den vergangenen Jahrzehnten wurden verschiedene Verfahren zur organerhaltenden Prostatakrebs-Therapie entwickelt, sagt der Magdeburger Facharzt. Die einzelnen Fokalen Therapien unterscheiden sich untereinander vor allem technisch in der Art und Weise, wie die Krebsherde in der Prostata, bei Schonung des gesunden Gewebes, zerstört werden."

https://www.volksstimme.de/ratgeber/...neue-therapien

Willi-39

----------

